# 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.8 lt P00B6 & P00B3



## Hodakaguy (Mar 31, 2018)

I have a 2012 Cruze with 1.8 lt, 104,500 miles, std trans. My ck eng light is on and the codes are: P00B6 and P00B3. From what I can gather this is a "bad Radiator temp sensor" None of the parts stores list it, only the "coolant" temp sensor. so, the questionm is 1) where is it located in the radiator 2) am I held hostage to the dealer for it

Thanks!!

Brian


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hodakaguy said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze with 1.8 lt, 104,500 miles, std trans. My ck eng light is on and the codes are: P00B6 and P00B3. From what I can gather this is a "bad Radiator temp sensor" None of the parts stores list it, only the "coolant" temp sensor. so, the questionm is 1) where is it located in the radiator 2) am I held hostage to the dealer for it
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Brian


NO!

*P00B6*

Causes for this engine code may include: Defective ECT sensor Faulty radiator coolant temperature sensor Insufficient coolant level Shorted or open circuits or connectors Bad PCM or PCM programming error

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p00b6


*P00B3

*Causes for this code may include: Defective radiator or other coolant temperature sensor (CTS) Dirty/plugged sensor pickup Sensor O-ring/Gasket leaking Broken or damaged wiring harness Fuse ECM issue Pin/connector problem (corrosion, melting, broken lock tab etc.)

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p00b3


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Rad temp sensor, alternately known as Engine Temp Sensor 2 Is located on the right hand radiator end tank, near the middle. It's actually pretty cheap, think like $15 for the ACDelco one. Probably $5 only for Stant or other aftermarket brand.

This code usually goes along with low coolant level , failed water pumps.


----------



## Hodakaguy (Mar 31, 2018)

Well, I replaced the Radiator coolant temp sensor and the problem is Gone. Now Its sprung up a P0011


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Hodakaguy said:


> Well, I replaced the Radiator coolant temp sensor and the problem is Gone. Now Its sprung up a P0011


P0011 is typically related to oil changes.


----------

